
How Hacker News motivated me to resign my job and launch my own startup - zio99
http://blog.freshdesk.com/the-freshdesk-story-how-a-simple-comment-on-h-0/#.UDeQC8GPV8E
======
colkassad
You know, I always groan a bit when I read headlines like this. I decided to
click through so I could satisfy my pathetic desire to scoff and ended up
reading a great story. Very inspiring, and I hope the best for you guys.

------
GFischer
It's a great story (especially for us outside the U.S.).

It has already been discussed here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2340732>

but it's nice to revisit an old success story :)

------
j2bax
I'd be interested to know what the overall costs and quality would be for a US
startup to move to India for lower operation costs at least for the initial
stages. Does anyone have experience with this?

Silicon Valley sounds great, but cost of living and cost of talent makes it
seem out of reach at least for the near future.

------
tolliator
I see you got getmefast to design your website, how much of that design is
left in the current version, and how was the overall experience with that
company? Thanks

~~~
girishm
We have changed much of the old site design developed by getmefast after we
had the bandwidth and resources to have an inhouse team. Our experience was
good enough to get started with a website. However for a start just getting
some good templates from themeforest may do the job also for a lower cost till
you can afford to hire a top notch team.

------
tarr11
As a US/CA resident, i'm always stunned to see how low operating costs can be
in India.

------
whileonebegin
Nice informative post. I also read your post, "How to incorporate a US
Corporation from outside the USA". How is this legal? And how/who do you pay
taxes?

~~~
girishm
The US company is a Delaware C Corp and is a legal business entity in the US
and pays taxes like any other corporation.

------
acgourley
I also have hacker news to thank for my entrepreneurial career, I think. There
isn't a good story there, I've just been reading it for about 6 years, right
about when I was graduating college, and the cult of YC indoctrinated me.
Edit: For clarification, year 1 and 2 of hacker news were extremely focused on
PG, PG's writings, YC, etc. So when I saw I was indoctrinated it's because the
site was nothing but that.

~~~
zio99
Was bitgym funded by YC? Really impressed by your business proposition and
your bike hack: <http://blog.bitgym.com/2012/03/our-first-lean-hypothesis/>
After 23 blog posts in 2 years, I'm sure there's more where that came from.
Would you mind sharing your backstory here? Or a 1 minute rundown via email
aaron [at] brownieinmotion [dot] ca. I would be honoured to spotlight bitgym
in my book: <http://sellfy.com/p/9j2z> A bit of background:
[http://startupframework.tumblr.com/post/29634915106/what-
i-l...](http://startupframework.tumblr.com/post/29634915106/what-i-learnt-
from-yc) Thanks Alex!

~~~
acgourley
We are not associated with or funded by YC, although Sam did fund us
personally. I'll shoot you an email.

------
sidcool
Congratulations for launching. Welcome to hell! :) And wish you luck.

~~~
GFischer
They launched a year ago, the title should say (2011) :)

And they've already raised 10 millon dollars, and a few fights with ZenDesk
too :P

------
K2h
I learned about the search at the bottom of the page. I have been here 6
months and been so excited with everything I never made it to the bottom to
find it.

~~~
vignesh_vs_in
me too never saw it, but i have pinned hnsearch tab :P

------
january14n
Good luck! and welcome to the new world!

------
ebbv
What a funny coincidence, I was just looking at freshdesk yesterday. I really
want to place our support software (Kayako), but there just aren't good
options out there.

Unfortunately SaaS doesn't work for us, but I wish these guys the best. Looks
like they're on the right track and have the right priorities.

~~~
dinkumthinkum
Interesting, what is the issue with SaaS?

~~~
famousactress
Dunno about OP, but some businesses have privacy or legal issues around data
that they might want/need to store in these systems.. Things like healthcare
info, etc.

------
indianass
moron indian hairy dark ass. motivate indian ass

------
dinkumthinkum
This is a good, well written, specific story of a startup. Nice job guys. :)

\- Just realized this is from quite while ago.

------
mbchandar
inspiring girish

